# Sigelei 30W Mini Box mod



## Daniel (13/12/14)

Now THIS looks the bomb , very nice unique features .... me likey  

The Sigelei mini is the smallest regulated box mod that they offer. This mod is unique in that you can switch off electronic functionality and use it as a mechanical mod. If you do so, it bypasses all the board circuitry and goes to DC-DC mode, thus letting you sub-ohm lower than the chip allows! This mod is still in the pre-production stage, so the description may change as we get more info on the mod. It is expected to launch in mid-January.

Features include:


Takes a single 18650 battery
Handles down to 0.5Ω resistance
Handles up to 3.0Ω resistance
5-30 watts, adjustable via buttons on the mod
Mini USB charging port
Dimensions 22mm x 36mm x 90.3mm
Two modes available
DC-DC mode – bypasses all circuitry and acts like a mechanical mod
PWM mode – utilizes chip functionality and constant voltage control
Memory function in PWM mode – via PCB board
5W
10W
15W
20W
30W

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (13/12/14)

Damn! It's a "mini box mod" explosion!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stochastic (13/12/14)

Looks good.


----------



## Marzuq (13/12/14)

I like the feature where u can switch between regulated and mechanical. Only downfall I do see is that it's not suitable for sub homers going below 0.5ohm. On the whole looks like a nifty device. Definitely worth having a look at.


----------



## Waheed (13/12/14)

Wow! Any idea on price yet?


----------



## free3dom (13/12/14)

Waheed said:


> Wow! Any idea on price yet?



Seems to be around $50 online.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Seems to be around $50 online.



That's not bad. 
I hope all these Mini's are priced round there.

I need a second battery, but the ZNA's, IPV's and such are just an overkill for me. I don't want to pay for a bunch of extra power I won't use.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (13/12/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> That's not bad.
> I hope all these Mini's are priced round there.
> 
> I need a second battery, but the ZNA's, IPV's and such are just an overkill for me. I don't want to pay for a bunch of extra power I won't use.



They all seem to be in the same range, and I actually prefer the Cloupor Mini (that adjustable 510 pin is just awesome) and it's also $49. I think 2015 will be the year of mini mods at affordable prices

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (14/12/14)

Is the Cloupor the only one with magnets on the door?
I dont see the others mentioning magnets but I cant see so well on the photos if there are screws


----------



## free3dom (14/12/14)

Silver said:


> Is the Cloupor the only one with magnets on the door?
> I dont see the others mentioning magnets but I cant see so well on the photos if there are screws



It looks like this one has magnets too - curious that they don't mention it.

Have a look here, the 4th image shows the battery and magnetic door - this one is on the side though, but it's still toolless


----------

